# Hi Everyone



## Greggors91 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi, I'm Dave from NW England, I've just got a new '09 TT 2.0T FSI, its pretty much standard in black. I dont have many plans for it mod' wise or anything because I love it as it is for now! May consider window tints or some wheels from the 'S' or 'RS' Audi models at a later stage, but for now at least I'll leave it alone. :roll:

Also does anyone know how well the 2 wheel drive would handle a re-map? (understerr/excessive wheel spin etc..)

Anyway I just thought I'd say hi and introduce myself for now. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Dave, Welcome to the Forum.
H.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcometo the forum , sorry haven't driven the fwd TT


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, you'd be better off asking your remap question in the mark 2 section. You might get more response.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome Dave


----------

